# Does your Golden snore?



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam is totally sacked out on my lap right now on his back, legs stretched out, snoring away!! how many of you have a golden that snores loudly when sleeping??


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

BEAMS!!!! and he growns, and does that yelping thing and the other night i honestly thought he was going to howl. I was just waiting but he didn't quite get all of that out! lol


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

not sure. He might, everything is filtered out by hubby's snoring


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

He doesn't snore, but he dreams a lot and makes all kinds of noise. He does that yelping thing, too. And he'll growl in his sleep every now and then. He even wags his tail in his sleep. I'll hear this "thump, thump, thump" and when I look over at him, there he is - sound asleep, wagging his tail.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Charlie Snores and her lips go also at the same time making a flapping noise.
And she likes to take Teddy to sleep with her.

Maggie


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

River is almost as bad as Mrs Hooch. ROFL THey are both loud.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker snores sometimes... not all the time... sometimes its loud... most times it isn't.


----------



## Lacy Licksalot (Nov 13, 2007)

I deal with snoring in stereo every night; husband is on one side clear cutting a forest and Dixie is on the other stump grinding, mixed in with some bad gas puttering from Lacy….. 
I try to get to bed first and asleep before they all get started… If I don’t … well lets just say that the couch and I are well acquainted.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I said no because 98% of the time Carson doesn't snore. Every now and again he will but not for long.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hootie snores and drools and snorts...........


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

My black lab snores SO LOUD that I often have to get up and move him. Samson is a quiet snorer. And little miss Delilah has not snored as of 3 months. But who knows what the future holds.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

sounds like a high speed train going through th bedroom


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy had a snoor fest the other night, in fact I think I got kicked because my boyfriend thought it was me! **** dog!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin is a quiet sleeper! No snoring or snorting! Which is fine since DH takes care of both of those things. :doh:


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Chase doesn't...at least not yet. Kali my Lab does though.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam will snore non stop, especially if hes in a deep sleep. when he gets to the point where his whole body starts twitching and he's dreaming of chasing bunnies, he will make little whimper noises too... i havent seen a dog sleep so soundly before lol


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Holly snores and so does hubby. Unfortunately he sleeps on my right and Holly sleeps on my left (although she is on the floor) - it's in blasted stereo.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Bentley is soooo loud and he loves to lay his head on the pillow in the middle of me and my husband. It is hillarious, sometimes we have to nudge him to get him to stop, lol.

Bailey is a silent sleeper, never makes a peep.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Bentley is soooo loud and he loves to lay his head on the pillow in the middle of me and my husband. It is hillarious, sometimes we have to nudge him to get him to stop, lol.
> 
> Bailey is a silent sleeper, never makes a peep.


Thats cute! Murphy is not a snuggler  I wish he would sleep with us like that!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Bentley is soooo loud and he loves to lay his head on the pillow in the middle of me and my husband. It is hillarious, sometimes we have to nudge him to get him to stop, lol.
> 
> Bailey is a silent sleeper, never makes a peep.


 
Sam usually will sleep on the floor or at the foot of the bed all night, but in the morning i feel him inching his way ever so slowly up the middle of the bed until his head is on my pillow... i'll open my eyes and he's staring right at me, and as soon as he sees i'm awake its.. LIIIIIICK!!!! all over my face. its a nice way to wake up..


----------

